# How Much To Feed 5 mo. Mini



## Quincie97 (Jun 30, 2020)

I have a 5 month old mini poodle. We have been feeding him 1/3 cup of puppy food three times a day, but he is starting to seem like he is past the point of needing/wanting to eat his “lunch.” Is 5 months old too early to start feeding him 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 for dinner? he is an active puppy but also loves his long naps!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to Poodle Forum!

Serving size will depend largely on the brand and formula you're feeding your puppy. It's possible you're just giving him a little too much, especially when you factor in training treats. What does the packaging recommend for his size and age?

Generally speaking, the recommended serving size is extremely generous. But growing puppies will definitely go through phases of eating at the high end of the recommended range and beyond. I would notice this happening most often right before a growth spurt.


----------



## Quincie97 (Jun 30, 2020)

The packaging recommended 3/4-1 cup per day for my pups size. we really give him 1/3 cup for breakfast/dinner and then about 1/4cup for his lunch. He does get training treats and on days where he gets more treats than usual I will give him a smaller lunch.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poodles are often super at self-regulating. (Sometimes a little _too_ super!!) Maybe just keep doing what you're doing, but lift up his lunch bowl after 20 minutes. If he continues ignoring it, scrap that midday meal altogether (being sure to monitor his energy levels and weight).

You could also try shifting that lunch portion to his breakfast or dinner and see what happens. Maybe he still needs the nourishment, but it's just the timing that's making him not want to eat a midday meal.

I think Peggy was around 6 months when we switched to two meals a day: first breakfast and dinner, and then lunch and dinner since she went on a breakfast strike a couple of months ago.

I keep a daily log of all her meal times and portion sizes. It's been very helpful.


----------

